# Hassreden im Internet: Betreiber von sozialen Medien sollen stärker in die Verantwortung



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hassreden im Internet: Betreiber von sozialen Medien sollen stärker in die Verantwortung*

					Betreiber von sozialen Medien sollen künftig bei Hassreden im Internet stärker in die Verantwortung genommen werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Hassreden im Internet: Betreiber von sozialen Medien sollen stärker in die Verantwortung*


----------



## Defenz0r (29. Mai 2022)

Neue Arbeitsplaetze. Moderation: Hassreden-Neutralisations-Person gesucht


----------



## Pu244 (29. Mai 2022)

Ach ja, das "Berliner Mauer 2.0" Gesetz, das Unrechtsstaaten weltweit kopiert haben, soll nun verschärft werden.

Da soll noch mal einer sagen, die Politiker würden nichts vom Internet verstehen


----------



## Marlock (29. Mai 2022)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Neue Arbeitsplaetze. Moderation: Hassreden-Neutralisations-Person gesucht


nicht zu vergessen Mis- und Disinformation welches sich ständig nach paar Wochen als Wahr rausstellen aber natürlich auch sofort gelöscht werden müssen weil sie manchen Eliten nicht gefallen oder der Pöbel davon nicht wissen soll


----------



## henric (29. Mai 2022)

Ob Mark Zuckerberg dann wohl demnächst in einer JVA einsitzt und Elon Musk überhaupt noch Twitter kaufen wird?


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

Hat hier keinen Sinn drüber zu diskutieren. Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Estilofatuo (29. Mai 2022)

Wie stellen sich die Politiker dieses "sofort nach Beschwerde löschen vor" ? Kein Social Media Unternehmen dieses Planeten hat das Personal um jeden der wahrscheinlich tausenden Kommentare pro Sekunde 1:1 zu checken.
Ausserdem sollte man Kommentare nicht erstmal prüfen bevor man löscht ? Wer definiert ob ein Kommentar gelöscht gehört ?

Für mich riecht dass alles verdächtig danach als wäre dies nur ein weiterer Vorwand um Argumente für weitere Filter und Uploadsperren zu schaffen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Mai 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Für mich riecht dass alles verdächtig danach als wäre dies nur ein weiterer Vorwand um Argumente für weitere Filter und Uploadsperren zu schaffen.


Das ist es auch, denn die Forderung ist nicht realistisch umsetzbar, wird aber trotzdem gefordert. Das Resultat wird sein, dass einfach alles Verdächtige entfernt wird, damit es keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (29. Mai 2022)

Ach ja, Politiker und das Neuland.

In Zeiten wo jeder zweite "Hass-Post" erstmal vor Gericht landet, weil geklärt werden muss, ob das noch freie Meinungsäußerung oder schon strafbar ist, sollen die Betreiber plötzlich innerhalb weniger Stunden entscheiden, ob es gelöscht werden soll oder nicht. Und das für mind. zehntausende Meldungen am Tag.
Und sobald man ein paar Posts von jemand falschem löscht, heißt es gleich wieder Zensur und politische Einflussnahme...

Ganz ehrlich, in einer solchen Lage würde ich als Betreiber auch keinen Finger krumm machen. Sollen die Politiker erstmal auskaspern, was sie wirklich wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Mai 2022)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, in einer solchen Lage würde ich als Betreiber auch keinen Finger krumm machen. Sollen die Politiker erstmal auskaspern, was sie wirklich wollen.


Aber genau das soll ja jetzt verhindert werden.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (29. Mai 2022)

Redefreiheit gehört in der Hand der deutschen Justiz. Das sollte uns unsere Meinungsfreiheit Wert sein…


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (29. Mai 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Wer definiert ob ein Kommentar gelöscht gehört ?


Genau wie hier im Forum auch: Moderatoren.

Gruß
Mischku


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Mai 2022)

GamesPhilosoph schrieb:


> Genau wie hier im Forum auch: Moderatoren.


Nur ist das rechtlich ne völlig andere Sache. Moderatoren können natürlich zusätzlich Kram löschen, der der Administration nicht gefällt. Hier geht es aber darum, dass Strafen drohen, wenn Inhalte nicht schnell genug entfernt werden. Das Problem ist, dass das nicht bei jedem Beitrag sofort ersichtlich ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Mai 2022)

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das zwar auch so, aber gerade Betreiber kleiner Websites/Foren mit Kommentarfunktion könnten dadurch ernste Probleme bekommen, wenn nicht jederzeit jemand da ist, der alles prüft.

Aber eine bessere Idee habe ich leider auch nicht. Es gibt halt einfach zu viele Deppen da draußen, die ihren Mist ungefiltert im Internet rausposaunen müssen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Mai 2022)

Die werden entweder Posts nur noch nach manueller Prüfung freischalten oder ganz dicht machen.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. Mai 2022)

Wie jetzt? Reicht es jetzt nicht mehr ein Fax an die Behörden zu schicken, wenn  jemand sich daneben benimmt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Mai 2022)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Reicht es jetzt nicht mehr ein Fax an die Behörden zu schicken, wenn  jemand sich daneben benimmt?


Nein, denn das Papier ist da immer leer und die Ausgabe voll.


----------



## MarcHammel (29. Mai 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Wie stellen sich die Politiker dieses "sofort nach Beschwerde löschen vor" ? Kein Social Media Unternehmen dieses Planeten hat das Personal um jeden der wahrscheinlich tausenden Kommentare pro Sekunde 1:1 zu checken.


Umsetzbar ist es so, wie man es gern hätte, natürlich nicht. 

Es gibt aber auch nicht nur milliardenschwere Social Media-Plattformen, sondern auch kleinere Plattformen, welche bei weitem nicht so gut besucht sind. Und zumindest da sollte es möglich sein, Kommentare nach einer Beschwerde wenigstens zeitnahe zu löschen. 



Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Ausserdem sollte man Kommentare nicht erstmal prüfen bevor man löscht ? Wer definiert ob ein Kommentar gelöscht gehört ?


Im Artikel ist explizit die Rede von Todesdrohungen und Terrorankündigungen. Und wir sind ja nun alle des Lesens mächtig und in der Regel erkennt man schnell, wenn ein Kommentar strafrechtlich relevant ist oder nur dazu dient, zu provozieren und zu beleidigen. 

Ansonsten liegt es eben im Ermessen der Moderatoren, wie sonst auch. Die Antwort auf die Frage, wer das definiert, liegt also eigentlich auf der Hand. 



Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Für mich riecht dass alles verdächtig danach als wäre dies nur ein weiterer Vorwand um Argumente für weitere Filter und Uploadsperren zu schaffen.


Diese Gefahr haben wir so oder so. Egal, welcher Vorwand genutzt wird. Das ist aber auch wieder ein anderes Paar Schuhe und sollte entsprechend betrachtet werden.


----------



## BjornE (29. Mai 2022)

Warum wird Hass so unterdrückt? Emotionen zu unterdrücken endet nie gut😅.


----------



## sterreich (29. Mai 2022)

Eh klar, die deutsche Polizei ist ja großteils scheinbar unfähig/unwillig irgendetwas in die Richtung zu unternehmen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xdm8SG8_v0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo jeder zweite "Hass-Post" erstmal vor Gericht landet, weil geklärt werden muss, ob das noch freie Meinungsäußerung oder schon strafbar ist...


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Mai 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Warum wird Hass so unterdrückt? Emotionen zu unterdrücken endet nie gut😅.


Emotionen unterdrücken ist nicht gut, das stimmt. Negative Emotionen auszuleben aber auch nicht, vor allem für die nicht, die ihn abbekommen. 

Sollte man lieber konstruktiv behandeln/verarbeiten, aber dafür sollte es Freunde, Familie oder im Zweifel Ärzte und Therapeuten geben. Das ist nicht die Aufgabe der Social Media Betreiber und auch nicht die der Leute, die den Hass abbekommen.


----------



## VeriteGolem (29. Mai 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Wie stellen sich die Politiker dieses "sofort nach Beschwerde löschen vor" ? Kein Social Media Unternehmen dieses Planeten hat das Personal um jeden der wahrscheinlich tausenden Kommentare pro Sekunde 1:1 zu checken.
> Ausserdem sollte man Kommentare nicht erstmal prüfen bevor man löscht ? Wer definiert ob ein Kommentar gelöscht gehört ?
> 
> Für mich riecht dass alles verdächtig danach als wäre dies nur ein weiterer Vorwand um Argumente für weitere Filter und Uploadsperren zu schaffen.


1. Das ist eine Schnellschussreaktion auf Böhmermann weil gerade die bayrische Polizei sehr schlecht weggekommen ist.
2. Die Betreiber haben aber Geld und Personal, sowie Algorithmen die dein komplettes Nutzungsverhalten ausspähen und die Fähigkeit das gewinnbringend zu verwerten. Diese Datenmenge scheint gut zu bewältigen zu sein. Es ist also müßig darüber zu diskutieren ob sie "könnten". Klar könnten sie. Würde halt einiges ihres Umsatzes fressen, und darauf haben Mark, Elon etc. ja mal gar keinen Bock. Verdienen ja, gerne auch mit illegalen Methoden, siehe Facebook-Datengate (was ja offensichtlich niemanden interessiert hat), aber mal was investieren um nicht Beihilfe zu Straftaten durch Unterlassen zu leisten? Ne du. Nicht in Murica. 

Bigotterie at its best. Und ehrlich: Bei der Grütze die 99% der FB User, Twitteranten und dergleichen von sich geben, schadet es nicht. Gleich noch die Instagramfilter verbieten, sorgen für Depressionen bei Jugendlichen und nem verzerrten Selbstbild.

Bezweifle aber das die größten Konzerne der Welt auf den Typen von der CSU hören, den nichtmal die bayrischen Wähler kennen.

Also wie gesagt: Das ist Taktieren weil Böhmermann die bayrische Polizei bloßgestellt hat. Mehr nicht. Da kommt gar nix bei raus.


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (29. Mai 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Warum wird Hass so unterdrückt?


Weil uns das von Tieren und Kindern unterscheidet. Zumindest sollte es.

Gruß
Mischku


----------



## Defenz0r (29. Mai 2022)

GamesPhilosoph schrieb:


> Weil uns das von Tieren und Kindern unterscheidet. Zumindest sollte es.
> 
> Gruß
> Mischku



Auch Kinder koennen Hass unterdruecken. Tiere auch - ein Stueck weit - denn sie sind evtl. auf Futter angewiesen.


----------



## Papa (29. Mai 2022)

da müssten die aber erst die radikalen Moscheen schließen mit ihren hassreden gegen Juden und andere Glaubensrichtungen.


----------



## BjornE (30. Mai 2022)

GamesPhilosoph schrieb:


> Weil uns das von Tieren und Kindern unterscheidet. Zumindest sollte es.
> 
> Gruß
> Mischku


Nein der freie wille tut das. Wobei es Tiere gibt die auch das einigermaßen können.


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Emotionen unterdrücken ist nicht gut, das stimmt. Negative Emotionen auszuleben aber auch nicht, vor allem für die nicht, die ihn abbekommen.
> 
> Sollte man lieber konstruktiv behandeln/verarbeiten, aber dafür sollte es Freunde, Familie oder im Zweifel Ärzte und Therapeuten geben. Das ist nicht die Aufgabe der Social Media Betreiber und auch nicht die der Leute, die den Hass abbekommen.


Wut lasse ich beim Training ab. Gut umsetzen  heißt die Devise.


----------



## RobertFoster (30. Mai 2022)

Also noch weniger Ehrlichkeit im Internet. Was man von seinem Gegenüber hält, sollte man diesem doch klar machen dürfen?! Sonst wird dieser Arsch noch zum nächsten Donald Dumb. Unehrlichkeit=Lügen=Shaice.
Und mein Arbeitskollege stinkt wie ne Sau. Hab ich ihm gesagt. Er war sich dessen nicht bewusst. Winwin Situation.
Das das Wort S ccc hhhhEEEiiiissssse hier zensiert wird....gehört gemeldet...an ein höhere Institution. Sind wir hier in Russland?


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Mai 2022)

Ach herje, soweit ist es schon gekommen.Das ich als "Links Grün versiffte Zecke" einem CSU Politiker Recht gebe.
Es geht hier nicht um Meinungsfreiheit. Sondern um Straftaten. Und das sind solche Sachen wie "Todesdrohungen oder Terrorankündigungen" schon immer gewesen. 
Wer etwas anderes behauptet, hat sich noch nie mit dem Grundgesetz beschäftigt.
Wahre Demokratie erfordert Respekt. Eine Morddrohung ist das absolute Gegenteil davon.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## plusminus (30. Mai 2022)

Interessant  daran ist , das es die Politik offensichtlich erst gar nicht kümmert warum es diese Hasspostings überhaupt gibt .

Auch wohlweislich kein einziges Wort darüber gegen wenn und warum !

Die Politik bestraft erst mal die Medien Plattformen wenn diese unbequeme Postings nicht sofort löschen ?!

 Wo und warum das ganze herkommt ist der Politik egal !?

Das Verursacher Prinzip und dessen Bestrafung nach gründlicher Prüfung  gibt es demnach im Demokratischen Rechtsstaat Deutschland auch nicht mehr !!??

Ich stelle mal eine Theorie  auf , und zwar das Fachfremde Unfähige Spitzen Politiker die in ihrem Leben noch nie einer Wertschöpfenden Arbeit nachgegangen sind ,  sich die Verfassung und das Grundgesetz zurecht biegen wie es ihnen gerade gefällt für 99% der Hasspostings verantwortlich sind .

Jedem logisch Denkendem Menschen mit gesundem Menschenverstand wäre klar das die Meinung mit dem Löschen des Postings nicht weg ist , und das Problem sogar in grösserem Umfang weiterbesteht und sich andere Wege sucht 

Man bestraft erstmal den Überbringer der schlechten Nachricht


----------



## MarcHammel (30. Mai 2022)

RobertFoster schrieb:


> Also noch weniger Ehrlichkeit im Internet. Was man von seinem Gegenüber hält, sollte man diesem doch klar machen dürfen?! Sonst wird dieser Arsch noch zum nächsten Donald Dumb. Unehrlichkeit=Lügen=Shaice.
> Und mein Arbeitskollege stinkt wie ne Sau. Hab ich ihm gesagt. Er war sich dessen nicht bewusst. Winwin Situation.
> Das das Wort S ccc hhhhEEEiiiissssse hier zensiert wird....gehört gemeldet...an ein höhere Institution. Sind wir hier in Russland?


Es ist ja nun aber auch n Unterschied, ob ich dir sage, dass du schlecht riechst oder ob ich dir sage, dass du doch bitte sterben sollst und ich dich töten möchte, weil du mich mit deinem Körpergeruch belästigst.


----------



## yingtao (30. Mai 2022)

Estilofatuo schrieb:


> Wie stellen sich die Politiker dieses "sofort nach Beschwerde löschen vor" ? Kein Social Media Unternehmen dieses Planeten hat das Personal um jeden der wahrscheinlich tausenden Kommentare pro Sekunde 1:1 zu checken.
> Ausserdem sollte man Kommentare nicht erstmal prüfen bevor man löscht ? Wer definiert ob ein Kommentar gelöscht gehört ?
> 
> Für mich riecht dass alles verdächtig danach als wäre dies nur ein weiterer Vorwand um Argumente für weitere Filter und Uploadsperren zu schaffen.



Ist halt die Schuld an wen anderen weiter schieben. Wenn irgendwas passiert und zuvor darüber im irgendwo im Internet gepostet wurde und das Tage oder Wochen später raus kommt, gibt es immer die Frage warum da vorher niemand was gemacht hat. Anstatt auf die Frage einzugehen wie man solche Posts ausfindig und prüfen kann wird immer umgeschwungen auf, Facebook, Twitter, Reddit usw. hätten da ja auch was machen können.

Technisch wie die sich das vorstellen ist eine Umsetzung nicht möglich, weil es einfach zu viele Posts sind die geprüft werden müssen. Teilweise sind aber andere Lösungen bereits implementiert die sich darauf verlassen, dass die Nutzer entsprechende Posts melden. Wenn genug Leute einen Post melden auf Facebook, dann wird der zur Prüfung erstmal offline genommen. Ähnlich auch auf Youtube oder Twitter. Wer die Posts dann prüft ist eine andere Frage. Auf Instagram kommt es z.B. darauf an wie viele Beschwerden pro Stunde oder Minute rein kommen und wenn es zu viele sind, dann wird der Post einfach gelöscht, unabhängig davon was gepostet wurde. So können Hate-Mobs Profile bannen, wenn die organisiert werden (was aber eigentlich gegen die ToS ist).


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Mai 2022)

sterreich schrieb:


> Eh klar, die deutsche Polizei ist ja großteils scheinbar unfähig/unwillig irgendetwas in die Richtung zu unternehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Böhmermann... 

Erst den ganzen Polizeiapparat durch die Politik tot sparen lassen, die Arbeit der Polizei durch die Sozis erschweren lassen ohne Ende und sich dann am Ende beschweren, warum man keinem Internet Quatsch nachgeht, wenn auf der Straße schon die Kacke am Dampfen ist und selbst dafür kaum noch das Personal reicht. Wenn dann noch Kritik kommt, weiß du, du bist beim ÖRR und seiner Blase.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Mai 2022)

plusminus schrieb:


> Jedem logisch Denkendem Menschen mit gesundem Menschenverstand wäre klar das die Meinung mit dem Löschen des Postings nicht weg ist , und das Problem sogar in grösserem Umfang weiterbesteht und sich andere Wege sucht


Wenn den Menschen aber die Bühne genommen wird um Ihre diskriminierenden, Menschen verachteten und drohenden Aussagen in die Welt zu schreien, wird es schnell langweilig. Abgesehen davon, dass die mit den Posts angegriffenen Menschen und Menschengruppen geschützt werden müssen,  muss die Verbreitung von Hass und Hetze unterbunden werden damit nicht noch mehr Menschen auf diesen Zug aufspringen. Auch hat Hass und Hetze nichts mit "Meinungsfreiheit" zu tun sondern eben nur mit Hass und Hetze und wer sowas auch noch rechtfertigt sollte nicht mit Logik und Menschenverstand argumentieren.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> warum man keinem Internet Quatsch nachgeht,


Hakenkreuze, Morddrohungen und Menschenverachtung ist also Quatsch?


----------



## owned139 (30. Mai 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Es ist ja nun aber auch n Unterschied, ob ich dir sage, dass du schlecht riechst oder ob ich dir sage, dass du doch bitte sterben sollst und ich dich töten möchte, weil du mich mit deinem Körpergeruch belästigst.


Das ist aber kein Hass und eine solche Aussage war schon immer strafbar.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Hakenkreuze, Morddrohungen und Menschenverachtung ist also Quatsch?


Nein, aber nichts davon ist neu. Was genau hat es also mit dieser angeblichen "Hassrede" auf sich? Ist das nur ein neuer Begriff für bereits vorhanden Straftaten?


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2022)

Wer oder was genau legt dann eigentlich rechtlich bindet fest, was ein Hassposting genau ist, wer prüft das rechtsverbindlich, so dass dann die Anbieter das entsprechend moderieren können nach geprüfter Rechtslage?

MfG


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Mai 2022)

Lernt man in der Schule. Rechtsgebende und Rechtsspechende Gewalt.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## sterreich (30. Mai 2022)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Böhmermann...
> 
> Erst den ganzen Polizeiapparat durch die Politik tot sparen lassen, die Arbeit der Polizei durch die Sozis erschweren lassen ohne Ende und sich dann am Ende beschweren, warum man keinem Internet Quatsch nachgeht, wenn auf der Straße schon die Kacke am Dampfen ist und selbst dafür kaum noch das Personal reicht. Wenn dann noch Kritik kommt, weiß du, du bist beim ÖRR und seiner Blase.


Echt, der ÖRR hat die Politik dazu gebracht, die Polizei tot zu sparen? 
Bei uns in Österreich waren das damals die rechts-konservativen (FPÖ+ÖVP) kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende.
Dazu noch ein Geheimtipp: Die Leute die auf der Straße unterwegs sind, und die, die online ermitteln sind zumindest in Ländern mit halbwegs brauchbarer Polizei 2 komplett verschiedene Rollen.

Interessanterweise waren ja manche Polizeidienststellen dazu in der Lage etwas auszurichten (BW in einem Fall mit Verurteilung) und bei manchen war die mangelnde Untersuchung scheinbar genug für die Staatsanwaltschaft, gegen den aufnehmenden Beamten zu ermitteln.



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Wer ZDF Royal / Heute Show etc. heran führt / schaut hat die Kontrolle über sein leben verloren.


So eine Ausssage von dir birgt nicht einer gewissen Ironie wenn ich so an manche Forenbeiträge zurückdenke. 
Ich finde das Format recht amüsant, und es hat dazu beigetragen etwas zu schaffen, was ich mir von mehreren Millionen wählern erhofft/erwartet hätte, einen Arschtritt für Strache und danach Kurz. Mehr als so manche "gestandenen" Medien.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (30. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, denn das Papier ist da immer leer und die Ausgabe voll.


So ein shieet aber auch


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Mai 2022)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Lernt man in der Schule. Rechtsgebende und Rechtsspechende Gewalt.
> Gruß, Fly


Falsch. Hier geht es darum, dass der Betreiber das festlegen soll, denn sonst würden das Gerichte machen und den Autor verurteilen und nicht den Betreiber als Übermittler der Nachricht.
Es gibt bereits Gesetze gegen Beleidigungen usw., aber die gehen halt gegen den Autor und nicht gegen den Betreiber.


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2022)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Lernt man in der Schule. Rechtsgebende und Rechtsspechende Gewalt.
> Gruß, Fly


Du hast offensichtlich meine Frage nicht ganz verstanden.
Weder legen hier Politiker "konkrete" Regeln fest oder aber werden diese Fallspezifisch "rechtlich" analysiert, nein, viel mehr wird hier "ohne" rechtliche Prüfung eine Löschung bei "reiner Meldung" des "Betreibers" erwartet.
Weder Festlegung, noch Feststellung, noch Umsetzung liegen hier in rechtsstaatlicher Hand. Hast du wohl nicht in der Schule gelernt. 

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (30. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Falsch. Hier geht es darum, dass der Betreiber das festlegen soll, denn sonst würden das Gerichte machen und den Autor verurteilen und nicht den Betreiber als Übermittler der Nachricht.
> Es gibt bereits Gesetze gegen Beleidigungen usw., aber die gehen halt gegen den Autor und nicht gegen den Betreiber.


Das ist einfach kompletter Unsinn!
Jeder Veranstalter von was auch immer, muss Regeln durchsetzen und dieses Durchsetzen wird und kann immer von Gerichten überprüft werden, entweder durch Klage des Betreibers/Veranstalters gegen eine Strafe oder des Betroffenen gegen den Regeln durchgesetzt werden!


DaStash schrieb:


> Du hast offensichtlich meine Frage nicht ganz verstanden.
> Weder legen hier politiker "konkrete" Regeln fest oder aber werden diese Fallspezifisch analysiert, nein, viel mehr wird hier "ohne" rechtliche Prüfung eine Löschung bei "reiner Meldung" des "Betreibers" erwartet.
> Weder Festlegung, noch Feststellung, noch Umsetzung liegen hier in rechtsstaatlicher Hand. Hast du wohl nicht in der Schule gelernt.


Was ein kompletter Unsinn, all das liegt in rechtsstaatlicher Hand, denn jeder kann dagegen Klagen und die Rechtsprechung wird das dann ausführen.

Ihr erzählt einfach Mist, weil ihr anscheinend sehr wenig Ahnung von Staatsaufbau und Rechtsprechung habt.

Todesdrohungen und Terror Ankündigungen sind hinreichend definiert, wenn Jemand Klärung haben will, steht ihm Jederzeit der Klageweg offen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Todesdrohungen und Terror Ankündigungen sind hinreichend definiert, wenn Jemand Klärung haben will, steht ihm Jederzeit der Klageweg offen!


Da war bisher auch keine neue Rechtslage erforderlich.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder Veranstalter von was auch immer, muss Regeln durchsetzen und dieses Durchsetzen wird und kann immer von Gerichten überprüft werden, entweder durch Klage des Betreibers/Veranstalters gegen eine Strafe oder des Betroffenen gegen den Regeln durchgesetzt werden!


Das stimmt so nicht. Der ist nicht dafür verantwortlich, was andere da schreiben, soll es jetzt aber werden. Die Folge wird sein, dass Grauzonen-Beiträge gelöscht werden, um Ärger zu vermeiden. Gegen sowas kann man sich auch nicht rechtlich wehren, siehe Hausrecht. Das solltest du eigentlich wissen.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da war bisher auch keine neue Rechtslage erforderlich.


Doch anscheinend schon, weil die Betreiber zu wenig dagegen vorgehen.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Der ist nicht dafür verantwortlich, was andere da schreiben, soll es jetzt aber werden. Die Folge wird sein, dass Grauzonen-Beiträge gelöscht werden, um Ärger zu vermeiden. Gegen sowas kann man sich auch nicht rechtlich wehren, siehe Hausrecht. Das solltest du eigentlich wissen.


Wenn du auf ein Konzert, Fussballstadion, Demo, Großparty etc. gehst, gillt dort ebenfalls das Hausecht und der Vernstalter ist dafür *verantwortlich*, wenn z.B. Wafffen, Bengalos oder anderer Unsinn der lebensgefährlich ist, dort auftaucht und dort damit Unsinn getrieben wird. Sprich wenn gegen Auflagen die alle Veranstalter haben verstossen wird.


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach kompletter Unsinn!
> Jeder Veranstalter von was auch immer, muss Regeln durchsetzen und dieses Durchsetzen wird und kann immer von Gerichten überprüft werden, entweder durch Klage des Betreibers/Veranstalters gegen eine Strafe oder des Betroffenen gegen den Regeln durchgesetzt werden!
> 
> Was ein kompletter Unsinn, all das liegt in rechtsstaatlicher Hand, denn jeder kann dagegen Klagen und die Rechtsprechung wird das dann ausführen.
> ...


"Hass"rede, damit ist etwas anderes gemeint als strafrechtlich unstrittige, verfassungsfeindliche Aussagen und genau darum geht es. Was genau ist eine Hassrede, wer identifiziert diese nach rechtsstaatlichen Kriterien und wer setzt diese nach jenen Kriterien durch und wie sehen eigentlich diese rechtsstaatlichen Kriterien konkret aus?

Da du dich ja so auszukennen scheinst, wie lauten diese konkreten Hassredekriterien?

Nach deiner Auffassung sollen wir jetzt also das Prinzip der "Unschuldsvermutung" umkehren und abadsurdum führen, in dem man im Zweifel dann beweisen muss, mit erheblichen Aufwand!!, dass man "nicht" "hass"geredet hat?
Wie genau soll man das eigentlich machen, wenn das nicht näher definiert ist?!?

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (30. Mai 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> "Hass"rede, damit ist etwas anderes gemeint als strafrechtlich unstrittige, verfassungsfeindliche Aussagen und genau darum geht es. Was genau ist eine Hassrede, wer identifiziert diese nach rechtsstaatlichen Kriterien und wer setzt diese nach jenen Kriterien durch und wie sehen eigentlich diese rechtsstaatlichen Kriterien konkret aus?
> 
> Da du dich ja so auszukennen scheinst, wie lauten diese konkreten Hassredekriterien?
> 
> ...


Nein, es steht klar im Artikel, das es um Todesdrohungen und Terrorankündigungen geht, das ist hinreichend definiert!


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein, es steht klar im Artikel, das es um Todesdrohungen und Terrorankündigungen geht, das ist hinreichend definiert!




Das mein lieber ist keine rechtlich "konkrete" Einordnung, sondern ein Auszug aus der Forderung der CSU! 

MfG


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (30. Mai 2022)

BjornE schrieb:


> Nein der freie wille tut das.


Nope. Wir alle können uns nur innerhalb der Grenzen des Determinismus frei entscheiden. Wirklich frei ist das nicht.

Gruß
Mischku


DaStash schrieb:


> "Hass"rede, damit ist etwas anderes gemeint als strafrechtlich unstrittige, verfassungsfeindliche Aussagen und genau darum geht es. Was genau ist eine Hassrede, wer identifiziert diese nach rechtsstaatlichen Kriterien und wer setzt diese nach jenen Kriterien durch und wie sehen eigentlich diese rechtsstaatlichen Kriterien konkret aus?
> 
> Da du dich ja so auszukennen scheinst, wie lauten diese konkreten Hassredekriterien?


Eigentlich nicht schwer, das alles herauszufinden.

"Im deutschsprachigen Raum fallen Ausdrucksweisen, die zum Hass aufstacheln, unter die Gesetzgebung zur Volksverhetzung (Deutschland) oder Verhetzung (Österreich) oder die Rassismus-Strafnorm (Schweiz: Artikel 261bis StGB).

[...]

In strafrechtlicher Hinsicht ist zwischen Aussagen zu differenzieren, die den Schutz der persönlichen Ehre berühren (§ 185 ff. StGB), und Aussagen, die den Schutz der öffentlichen Ordnung entgegnen (§ 130 StGB). Der § 185 ff. beinhaltet Beleidigungen, die zur Ehrenverletzung beitragen. Diese kommen durch falsche Tatsachenbehauptungen wie durch Verleumdungen (§ 187 StGB) und üble Nachrede zustande (§ 186).[10] Der § 130 StGB Absatz 1 bestraft Ausdrücke und Handlungen, die „gegen eine nationale, rassistische, religiöse oder durch ihre ethnische Herkunft bestimmte Gruppen, gegen Teile der Bevölkerung oder gegen einen Einzelnen wegen seiner Zugehörigkeit zu einer vorbezeichneten Gruppe oder zu einem Teil der Bevölkerung zum Hass“[11] herbeirufen oder „zu Gewalt- oder Willkürmaßnahmen“[11] tendieren und auch „die Menschenwürde anderer“[11] durch diese verletzen. Im Bereich der strafrechtlichen Ebene besteht die Möglichkeit der Erstattung von Strafanzeigen bei der Polizei oder bei der Staatsanwaltschaft, die nach dem allgemein geltenden Legalitätsprinzip aufgenommen werden müssen. Demzufolge findet ein Ermittlungsverfahren seitens der Strafverfolgungsbehörde statt. Bei einer wahrscheinlichen Verurteilung kann auch Anklage erhoben werden.[12]
Hass kann nicht nur die strafrechtliche Ebene, sondern auch die zivilrechtliche Ebene adressieren (§ 823 BGB). Aus dem § 823 BGB geht das Persönlichkeitsrecht und das Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung oder das Recht am eigenen Bild hervor. Auf der zivilrechtlichen Ebene besteht hingegen die Möglichkeit des Löschens/der Abänderung des strittigen Kommentars, sofern dieser einen strafrechtlichen Inhalt aufweist oder Persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, dass Betroffene den Täter oder die Täterin durch ein anwaltliches Schreiben auffordern, sich diesem Verhalten zu entziehen und eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung überzubringen (§ 1004 BGB). Bei äußerst schweren Verletzungen des Persönlichkeitsrechts steht den Betroffenen ein Anspruch auf eine Geldentschädigung zu. Bestehen Äußerungen, die eine Straftat gegenüber der öffentlichen Ordnung darstellen, so steht es jeder einzelnen Person frei, eine Strafverfolgung anzugehen. Betrifft die zur Verletzung von Rechten beitragende Äußerung jedoch eine einzelne Person, ist es deren freie Entscheidung, gegen diese straf- oder zivilrechtlich anzugehen.[13]"

Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hassrede

Gruß
Mischku


----------



## Don-71 (30. Mai 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das mein lieber ist keine rechtlich "konkrete" Einordnung, sondern ein Auszug aus der Forderung der CSU!
> 
> MfG


Und?
Hast du schon den formulierten Gesetzestext gesehen?
Du echauffierst dich über bis jetzt ungelegte Eier!


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und?
> Hast du schon den formulierten Gesetzestext gesehen?
> Du echauffierst dich über bis jetzt ungelegte Eier!


Aber genau darum ging es mir doch die ganze Zeit, was "konkret" wird rechtlich gesehen als Hassrede definiert, "wer" identifiziert das rechtlich bindend und wer setzt das dann rechtlich um.

Kann ich deiner Argumentation entnehmen, dass es ok für dich ist, Rechtsangelegenheiten in Privathände ohne fundierte Prüfung zu geben?

MfG


GamesPhilosoph schrieb:


> Nope. Wir alle können uns nur innerhalb der Grenzen des Determinismus frei entscheiden. Wirklich frei ist das nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Mischku
> ...


Hier müssen aber Betroffene aktiv werden und die Hassrede nachweisen, in dem Fall sollen aber "Private??" das kontrollieren, identifizieren und durchsetzen und man hat dann die Möglichkeit seine Unschuld zu beweisen? Da ist doch Tür und Angel geöffnet für Missbrauch, auch weil die Hürden durch die Beweislastumkehr viel zu hoch sind.
Hassreden kann man eben nicht konkret im Einzelfall definieren, weswegen die stets juristisch geprüft werden muss nur, wer macht das dann? Normaler Weise Fachleute, jetzt aber sollen es Betreiber machen, allein auf Meldung hin, die gerechtfertig ist oder niocht?!?.

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (30. Mai 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber genau darum ging es mir doch die ganze Zeit, was "konkret" wird rechtlich gesehen als Hassrede definiert, "wer" identifiziert das rechtlich bindend und wer setzt das dann rechtlich um.
> 
> Kann ich deiner Argumentation entnehmen, dass es ok für dich ist, Rechtsangelegenheiten in Privathände ohne fundierte Prüfung zu geben?


Eh was?

Der Gesetzgeber definiert das, in dem er ein Gesetz schreibt, das Auflagen für Social Media Betreiber beinhaltet!
Gegen dieses Gesetz kann jeder Betreiber z.B. klagen, wenn er es als nicht hinreichend definiert und konmkretisiert ansieht, dazu kann er sich natürlich auch gegen jede Strafe gerichtlich wehren, die auf grund des Gesetzes ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## Birdy84 (30. Mai 2022)

Müssen demnächst eigentlich auch andere Betreiber öffentlich nutzbarer Plattformen, wie z.B. Parkplatz Betreiber, die Einhaltung der Gesetze prüfen UND durchsetzen? So wird letztlich dem Betreiber mehr Macht und Befügnis zugeteilt als nötig wäre. So kommt der Nutzer plötzlich in die Pflicht Unschuld nachzuweisen.
Möchte man so etwas wirklich? Oder möchte man sich nur wegen oberflächlicher, einfacher Maßnahmen auf die Schulter klopfen lassen, da man ja nicht nach Erfolg bezahlt wird.

Edit: Wurde geninjad.


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

Korrigiert mich mal inhaltlich:
Wenn jemand im Netz zur Gewalt aufruft oder (persönliche) Todesdrohungen ausspricht = schon von bisherigen Gesetzen abgedeckt
Wenn jemand "Du Depp" oder Ähnliches/ Schlimmeres schreibt = schon jetzt von bisherigen Gesetzen abgedeckt

Frage:
Für welchen Fall genau soll nun ein Gesetz verabschiedet werden?


----------



## Don-71 (30. Mai 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich mal inhaltlich:
> Wenn jemand im Netz zur Gewalt aufruft oder (persönliche) Todesdrohungen ausspricht = schon von bisherigen Gesetzen abgedeckt
> Wenn jemand "Du Depp" oder Ähnliches/ Schlimmeres schreibt = schon jetzt von bisherigen Gesetzen abgedeckt
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach, die Betreiber werden mit in Haftung genommen durch Auflagen, so wie das bei anderen Betreibern von Verstanstaltungen über Konzerte, Messen Sportevente etc. etc. etc. schon längst gang und gäbe ist.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Müssen demnächst eigentlich auch andere Betreiber öffentlich nutzbarer Plattformen, wie z.B. Parkplatz Betreiber, die Einhaltung der Gesetze prüfen UND durchsetzen? So wird letztlich dem Betreiber mehr Macht und Befügnis zugeteilt als nötig wäre. So kommt der Nutzer plötzlich in die Pflicht Unschuld nachzuweisen.


Muss er doch jetzt schon, glaubst du, du kannst auf einem Parkplatz der betrieben wird oder einem Parkhaus machen was du willst?
Wenn du z.B. ein "tropfendes Auto" hast, kann es dir ruckzuck passieren, das da Jemand die Polizei und oder das Ordnungsamt ruft. Auch kann er sich weigern, das du dein Auto dort weiterhin abstellst, so mal als Beispiel.


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Betreiber werden mit in Haftung genommen durch Auflagen, so wie das bei anderen Betreibern von Verstanstaltungen über Konzerte, Messen Sportevente etc. etc. etc. schon längst gang und gäbe ist.
> 
> Muss er doch jetzt schon, glaubst du, du kannst auf einem Parkplatz der betrieben wird oder einem Parkhaus machen was du willst?
> Wenn du z.B. ein "tropfendes Auto" hast, kann es dir ruckzuck passieren, das da Jemand die Polizei und oder das Ordnungsamt ruft. Auch kann er sich weigern, das du dein Auto dort weiterhin abstellst, so mal als Beispiel.


Du begrüßt es also das private Betreiber rechtsstaatliche Aufgaben übernehmen und durchsetzen sollen? Das finde ich sehr bedenklich. 

MfG


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Betreiber werden mit in Haftung genommen durch Auflagen, so wie das bei anderen Betreibern von Verstanstaltungen über Konzerte, Messen Sportevente etc. etc. etc. schon längst gang und gäbe ist.


OK, das heißt im Klartext, die eigene Strafverfolgung kommt nicht nach und schiebt die Analyse-/Aufklärungsarbeit auf den Betreiber - so weit so gut.
Normaler Weise müsste es doch aber auch zunächst ein tatsächliches Opfer geben.
Wer definiert denn, ob ein tatsächliches Opfer vorhanden ist?
Beispiel 1:
Wir zwei mögen uns und werfen spasshalber uns gegenseitig und im Wissen, dass es nicht ernst gemeint ist, die Worte "Tieftaucher" und "Vollpfosten" in irgend einem Thread entgegen.
Die Begriffe sind für Außenstehende (sprich dem unbedarften Moderator) beleidigend - für uns nicht.
Muss dann der werte @chill_eule uns automatisch anzeigen?
Oder noch schlimmer, werden da etwa gar "Spitzel" aus der Usercommunity "herangezogen"?

Beispiel2:
Gerne benutze ich für unseren geschätzten Bundeskanzler den aus meiner Sicht spasshaft aber nicht zwingend beleidigen gemeinten Begriff "Schlumpf".
Hatte er doch selbst witzig darauf reagiert (was ich ihm hoch anrechne) und selbst Nicht-Freund Söder benutzte diesen Begriff .
Andere mögen diesen Begriff als beleidigend auffassen.
Sprich, ein IM "Don-71" könnte auf die Idee kommen, Strafanzeige zu stellen.
Wird der Begriff Schlumpf dann komplett als strafrechtlich relevanter Begriff aufgefasst?
Was machen meine Enkelkinder, wenn die sich über Whatsapp über Schlümpfe unterhalten?
Muss z. B. diese Plattform dann jeden Begriff herausfiltern, der potentiell strafrechtlich relevant ist?
Wollen wir tatsächlich den Orwellschen Überwachungsstaat?
Ich lösche mal meine Accounts...


DaStash schrieb:


> Du begrüßt es also das private Betreiber rechtsstaatliche Aufgaben übernehmen und durchsetzen sollen? Das finde ich sehr bedenklich.
> 
> MfG


Jaaa, das hört sich tatsächlich nach dem privaten Wachdienst bei einem Rockkonzert oder gar einer "Wagner-Gruppe" im Internet an.
So richtig gefällt mir so was auch nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Mai 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du begrüßt es also das private Betreiber rechtsstaatliche Aufgaben übernehmen und durchsetzen sollen? Das finde ich sehr bedenklich.
> 
> MfG


Nein!

Ich begrüße es, das das Internet oder Teile davon "kein" rechtsfreier Raum ist oder dadurch zumindestens weniger ein rechtsfreier Raum ist.
Überall wo du in deinem Leben außerhalb deiner eigenen 4 Wände hingehst, gibt es Regeln die entweder durch staatliche Organe oder Betreiber durchgesetzt werden, ob das ein Kaufhaus, der öffentliche oder private Wald, die Gaststädte, die Disko oder der Bäcker ist. 
Wenn du bei einem Bäcker rumpöbelst kann der dich ganz ohne Polizei hinausbefördern und Hausverbort erteilen.


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Ich begrüße es, das das Internet oder Teile davon "kein" rechtsfreier Raum ist oder dadurch zumindestens weniger ein rechtsfreier Raum ist.


Die Frage ist, existiert denn der rechtsfreie Raum denn?
Normaler Weise muss man sich ja bei irgendeiner Plattform registrieren.
Egal, wie du dich nennst, es gibt eine eindeutige IP oder eine eindeutige Smartphone-Nummer.
Sprich, keiner ist wirklich anonym.
Für eine gezielte Strafverfolgung nach Anzeige z. B. bei Beleidigung dürfte es ein leichtes für eine Behörde sein, echte Kontaktdaten zu erhalten.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Überall wo du in deinem Leben außerhalb deiner eigenen 4 Wände hingehst, gibt es Regeln die entweder durch staatliche Organe oder Betreiber durchgesetzt werden, ob das ein Kaufhaus, der öffentliche oder private Wald, die Gaststädte, die Disko oder der Bäcker ist.
> Wenn du bei einem Bäcker rumpöbelst kann der dich ganz ohne Polizei hinausbefördern und Hausverbort erteilen.


Wenn jemand so hoch aggressiv auftritt, wird meist auch die echte Polizei geholt.
Was ich im Sinne von anwesenden Zivilpersonen auch für den richtigen Weg halte.
Unbedarft von gewünschter Zivilcourage usw..
Die Folgemaßnahmen Hausverbot usw. werden doch i. d. R. erst im Nachhinein im Rahmen einer Anzeige erteilt.

Ich denke, da wird bequem und durchaus zu Lasten der Opfer eine staatliche Verantwortung an private Betreiber abgeschoben.
Das kann einerseits zu massiven Einschränkungen der Meinungsfreiheit führen oder aber zu einer totalen Überwachung.
Beides halte ich nicht zwingend für optimal.


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Ich begrüße es, das das Internet oder Teile davon "kein" rechtsfreier Raum ist oder dadurch zumindestens weniger ein rechtsfreier Raum ist.
> Überall wo du in deinem Leben außerhalb deiner eigenen 4 Wände hingehst, gibt es Regeln die entweder durch staatliche Organe oder Betreiber durchgesetzt werden, ob das ein Kaufhaus, der öffentliche oder private Wald, die Gaststädte, die Disko oder der Bäcker ist.
> Wenn du bei einem Bäcker rumpöbelst kann der dich ganz ohne Polizei hinausbefördern und Hausverbort erteilen.


Das Internet war und ist kein rechtsfreier Raum, dafür bedarf es keine neuen Gesetze. Du aber klatschst bei einem CSU Vorschlag in die Hände, der die Identifizierung, die Meldung und auch die Durchsetzung in Privathände legt, als Auflage, dass begrüßt du also?

MfG


----------



## Defenz0r (30. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich sehe, das im negativen von  Hintermaennern und Hinterfrauen die Rede ist, aber ankreide das die boesen Maenner zuerst genannt wurden, ist dass dann auch Hassrede?

Ich finde, zur Gleichbehandlung gehoert es auch, eine Wortwahl zu finden alle gleich behandelt. Oder? Macht doch Sinn, wenn es schon so extrem kleinlich wird, wie unsere Sprache gefaltet wird, wenn man nicht alle neuen regeln der Ansprache beherzigt, oder?


----------



## Cybnotic (30. Mai 2022)

Was China Russland oder auch Deutschland als Hassreden definiert ist heute echt Abenteuerlich ..  Stimmt es das  heute nur  Deutschland Hausdurchsuchungen wegen Beleidigungen anordnet?    Klar  das echte  Gewaltandrohungen im Netz auch verfolgt werden sollte..   Aber  Grundrechte gegeneinander auszuhebeln bzw  von Staatlicher Seite zu Missbrauchen  ist alles  andere als Legitim.


----------



## compisucher (30. Mai 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Was China Russland oder auch Deutschland als Hassreden definiert ist heute echt Abenteuerlich ..  Stimmt es das  heute nur  Deutschland Hausdurchsuchungen wegen Beleidigungen anordnet?


Yepp, sogar im Ersten:








						Bundesweite Hausdurchsuchungen wegen Hassdelikten im Netz
					

Im Kampf gegen Hasspostings haben Ermittler bundesweit mehr als 100 Wohnungen und Häuser durchsucht. Grund waren Beleidigungen gegen Politikerinnen und Politiker auf Social-Media-Plattformen zur Bundestagswahl 2021.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Die Problematik war/ist, dass nicht zw. tatsächlicher Hassrede (also Drohungen gegen Leib und Leben) und einer eher unbedachten Äußerung "Du Depp" unterschieden wurde.
Beide Anwesen hatten nicht nur Besuch von der Polizei, sondern gleich vom SEK - was dezent übertrieben ist.
Geht ja viral durchs Netz.
Sofern die Bilder und Kommentare stimmen, *was ich nicht weiss oder verifizieren kann*, wurde bei der älteren Dame, welche d. D. irgendwo schrieb, die Haustür eingetreten, weil sie nix hörte.


Cybnotic schrieb:


> Klar  das echte  Gewaltandrohungen im Netz auch verfolgt werden sollte..   Aber  Grundrechte gegeneinander auszuhebeln bzw  von Staatlicher Seite zu Missbrauchen  ist alles  andere als Legitim.


Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Strafverfolgungsbehörden sich auf die großen Fische konzentrieren und anfallende Beleidigungen eher übers Zivilstrafrecht abhandeln.


----------



## Birdy84 (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Betreiber werden mit in Haftung genommen durch Auflagen, so wie das bei anderen Betreibern von Verstanstaltungen über Konzerte, Messen Sportevente etc. etc. etc. schon längst gang und gäbe ist.
> 
> Muss er doch jetzt schon, glaubst du, du kannst auf einem Parkplatz der betrieben wird oder einem Parkhaus machen was du willst?
> Wenn du z.B. ein "tropfendes Auto" hast, kann es dir ruckzuck passieren, das da Jemand die Polizei und oder das Ordnungsamt ruft. Auch kann er sich weigern, das du dein Auto dort weiterhin abstellst, so mal als Beispiel.


Der Sachverhalt ist anders. Um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, es geht nicht darum die entsprechende staatliche Behörde einzuschalten, sondern der Betreiber ist nun für die Umweltverschmutzung haftbar und muss gleichzeitig für Prüfung der Sachlage und Einhaltung der Gesetze sorgen. Das würde dazu führen, dass jedes Fahrzeug erstmal auf einer Hebebühne von einem Sachverständigen geprüft werden müsste, bevor es auf dem Parkplatz stehen dürfte oder bei nicht bestehen, von einem Abschleppdienst abtransportiert werden müsste. Das ist der blanke Irrsinn.
Das besondere Problem im Falle der sozialen Medien ist nun, dass diese mit staatlicher Rückendeckung Zensur üben sollen, ohne eine staatliche Kontrolle. Das passiert ja ohnehin schon recht willkürlich, aber nun gibt es quasi einen Freibrief vom Staat, unter dessem Deckmantel auch mal unliebsame Kommentare gelöscht werden können.
Um es klar auszudrücken, das Ziel mag sinnvoll sein, aber die Art der Durchführung ist problematisch.


----------



## MarcHammel (30. Mai 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Hass und eine solche Aussage war schon immer strafbar.


Wir reden ja nicht von Hass als Emotion, sondern von Hassrede. Also extreme (zum großen Teil auch strafrechtlich relevante) Äußerungen.

Ob es nun neue Gesetze braucht, um diesem Schlachthof namens Internet Herr zu werden, ist fraglich. Aber zweifelsohne muss was unternommen werden. Solange Menschen- und Bürgerrechte dabei eingehalten werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder Veranstalter von was auch immer, muss Regeln durchsetzen und dieses Durchsetzen wird und kann immer von Gerichten überprüft werden, entweder durch Klage des Betreibers/Veranstalters gegen eine Strafe oder des Betroffenen gegen den Regeln durchgesetzt werden!


Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen, Ein Betreiber kann legale Inhalte völlig problemlos auf seinen Servern verbieten. Da kann der Staat nicht gegen vorgehen. Es gibt auch keinen Anspruch in einem Forum was schreiben zu dürfen. Du erzählst hier einfach mal wieder nur Stuss.

Es geht beim geplanten Gesetz darum, den Betreiber für das haftbar zu machen, was ein Dritter dort veröffentlicht - ohne dass dieser eine richtige Möglichkeit hat, die Rechtmäßigkeit sicher zu überprüfen.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht beim geplanten Gesetz darum, den Betreiber für das haftbar zu machen, was ein Dritter dort veröffentlicht - ohne dass dieser eine richtige Möglichkeit hat, die Rechtmäßigkeit sicher zu überprüfen.


Du begreifst das nicht?!
Wenn du auf ein Konzert gehst mit einer Wasserflasche aus Glas im Rucksack, kommst du da nicht rein, außer du lässt die Glasflasche draußen, weil der Betreiber die Auflage hat und somit auch mithaftet, das für die Sicherheit der Konzertbesucher gesorgt ist und das niemand durch eine Glasflasche als Waffe abgegriffen weden kann.
Wenn du in ein Flugzeug steigst, darfst du gar keine Flüssigkeiten egal in welchem Behältnis im Handgepäck mitnehmen, weil die Flugzeuggesellschaft mithaftet und für die Sicherheit ihrer Fluggäste sorgen muss.
Ich musste einen wirklich kleinst Schaubenzieher








						Schlüsselanhänger Schraubenzieher
					

Schlüsselanhänger Schraubenzieher.




					www.werbegeschenk.de
				



Die "Klinge" hatte ungefähr die Länge aber die Griff hatte vielleicht die Hälfte und war wesentlich schmaler von dem auf dem Foto abgeben, weil der in meinem Rucksack war, sonst wäre ich nicht ins Flugzeug gekommen!
All das gibt es im täglichen Leben und ja natürlich geht es darum die Betreiber mit in Haftung zu nehmen und natürlich können die Betreiber gegen ein nicht hinreichend definiertes Gesetz klagen, gegen Strafen daraus sowieso.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du begreifst das nicht?!
> Wenn du auf ein Konzert gehst mit einer Wasserflasche aus Glas im Rucksack, kommst du da nicht rein, außer du lässt die Glasflasche draußen, weil der Betreiber die Auflage hat und somit auch mithaftet, das für die Sicherheit der Konzertbesucher gesorgt ist und das niemand durch eine Glasflasche als Waffe abgegriffen weden kann.


Ich weiß nicht, ob dieser Fall gesetzlich so geregelt ist, aber er wäre dann immerhin eindeutig. Das ist speziell beim Wort Hassrede nicht der Fall. Wenn ich sage "Ich hasse langsame Recher" ist das eigentlich schon Hassrede, aber es ist erlaubt. Die Nutzung dieses Begriffes ohne passende rechtliche Definition ist das Problem. Das wurde hier aber schon zig mal erwähnt. Früher wurden solche Fälle von Gerichten entschieden. Da gab es dann eine Anzeige und ein Richter hat entschieden, ob das unter das Strafrecht fällt oder nicht. Das soll jetzt an den Betreiber delegiert werden und wenn es nicht 100 % juristisch korrekt ist, gibt es Strafen. Da keiner Lust hat den Käse zu bezahlen werden dann vermutlich vorsichtshalber alle Posts entfernt, die nur in diese Richtung gehen.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob dieser Fall gesetzlich so geregelt ist, aber er wäre dann immerhin eindeutig. Das ist speziell beim Wort Hassrede nicht der Fall. Wenn ich sage "Ich hasse langsame Recher" ist das eigentlich schon Hassrede, aber es ist erlaubt. Die Nutzung dieses Begriffes ohne passende rechtliche Definition ist das Problem. Das wurde hier aber schon zig mal erwähnt. Früher wurden solche Fälle von Gerichten entschieden. Da gab es dann eine Anzeige und ein Richter hat entschieden, ob das unter das Strafrecht fällt oder nicht. Das soll jetzt an den Betreiber delegiert werden und wenn es nicht 100 % juristisch korrekt ist, gibt es Strafen. Da keiner Lust hat den Käse zu bezahlen werden dann vermutlich vorsichtshalber alle Posts entfernt, die nur in diese Richtung gehen.


Reine Spekulation und Vermutung!
Ausserdem kennst du noch gar nicht den Gesetzestext und weisst daher nicht was definiert wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Reine Spekulation und Vermutung!


Ist aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit so.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ausserdem kennst du noch gar nicht den Gesetzestext und weisst daher nicht was definiert wird.


Das sind mal wieder deine unverschämten Vorwürfe, die du gegen andere hast. Wenn du dich so toll fühlst, warum erklärst du uns dann nicht, wie das definiert ist und bringst passende Zitate?


----------



## DaStash (31. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit so.
> 
> Das sind mal wieder deine unverschämten Vorwürfe, die du gegen andere hast. Wenn du dich so toll fühlst, warum erklärst du uns dann nicht, wie das definiert ist und bringst passende Zitate?


Darauf warte ich auch seit mehreren Posts. 

MfG


----------



## soonsnookie (31. Mai 2022)

bund länder und kommunen sollten stärker in verantwortung gezogen werden wenn deren bewohner hassrede im internet oder der echten welt verbreiten


----------



## Don-71 (31. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit so.
> 
> Das sind mal wieder deine unverschämten Vorwürfe, die du gegen andere hast. Wenn du dich so toll fühlst, warum erklärst du uns dann nicht, wie das definiert ist und bringst passende Zitate?


Geht es noch?
Der Bayrische Justizminister, will beim nächsten Bund Länder Justizministertreffen einen Antrag einreichen, für solch ein Gesetz. Du weißt also genau 0 wie eine solche Gesetzesvorlage zukünftig formuliert sein wird und welche einzelne Definitionen sie enthalten wird, aber titulierst andere als unverschämt. Echt zum Lachen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Geht es noch?


Ja, bei mir geht noch alles. Nur du hast ein Aggressionsproblem in diesem Forum, das haben auch andere Threads schon gezeigt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Bayrische Justizminister, will beim nächsten Bund Länder Justizministertreffen einen Antrag einreichen, für solch ein Gesetz. Du weißt also genau 0 wie eine solche Gesetzesvorlage zukünftig formuliert sein wird und welche einzelne Definitionen sie enthalten wird, aber titulierst andere als unverschämt. Echt zum Lachen!


Ich lache über dich, wenn du dich immer so drüber aufregst, weil andere Leute einer anderen Meinung sind.
Bisher kam von dir auch keinerlei sinnvoller Beitrag zu unseren Fragen, aber dagegen geht ja immer.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir geht noch alles. Nur du hast ein Aggressionsproblem in diesem Forum, das haben auch andere Threads schon gezeigt.
> 
> Ich lache über dich, wenn du dich immer so drüber aufregst, weil andere Leute einer anderen Meinung sind.
> Bisher kam von dir auch keinerlei sinnvoller Beitrag zu unseren Fragen, aber dagegen geht ja immer.


Wer soll Fragen über die Zukunft beantworten, ihr habt eine andere Meinung, obwohl ihr 0,0 wisst was im Gesetzestext stehen wird.
Das ist genauso als wenn Jemand eine andere Meinung dazu hat, was am 14. August 2022 passieren wird, ich habe keine Glaskugel!
Deshalb geht es bei euch eben nicht mehr!
Für euch ist nur wichtig, das man im Internet alles uneingeschränkt sagen darf, weil in der realen Welt man sich an Regeln halten muss, die wollen solche Leute wie ihr halt nicht, weil es lebt sich ja schön ungeniert im Internet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für euch ist nur wichtig, das man im Internet alles uneingeschränkt sagen darf, weil in der realen Welt man sich an Regeln halten muss, die wollen solche Leute wie ihr halt nicht, weil es lebt sich ja schön ungeniert im Internet.


Und der nächste Vorwurf von dir. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du noch immer nicht lesen willst, um was es geht. Das Ziel wurde hier mehrfach genannt, wenn man auf die Probleme hinweist wirst du sauer.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und der nächste Vorwurf von dir. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du noch immer nicht lesen willst, um was es geht. Das Ziel wurde hier mehrfach genannt, wenn man auf die Probleme hinweist wirst du sauer.


Nochmal, zeige mir bitte den Gesetzestext zu diesem Antrag!
Wenn du so genau über die Ziel bescheit weißt, musst du ja genau wissen was kommen wird!
Ich lese nur, das man Todesdrohungen und Terrorankündigungen in die Vorlage hereinschreiben will, was als Gesetzestext rauskommen wird, wann und ob überhaupt, ist völlig offen, wer anderes behauptet, sollte seine Glaskugel offenlegen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich lese nur, das man Todesdrohungen und Terrorankündigungen in die Vorlage hereinschreiben will, was als Gesetzestext rauskommen wird, wann und ob überhaupt, ist völlig offen, wer anderes behauptet, sollte seine Glaskugel offenlegen!


Aber Todesdrohungen etc. sind doch heute schon durch die Gesetze abgedeckt. Wozu dann ein neues Gesetz (was nicht nicht veröffentlicht ist)?


----------



## Don-71 (31. Mai 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Aber Todesdrohungen etc. sind doch heute schon durch die Gesetze abgedeckt. Wozu dann ein neues Gesetz (was nicht nicht veröffentlicht ist)?


Um Socialmedia Betreiber in Mithaftung zu nehmen, was bis jetzt nicht wirklich gesetzestechnisch realisiert wurde.
Im Gegensatz zu sehr vielen anderen Betreibern von "Veranstaltungen" wo viele Menschen zusammen kommen, wo diese Mithaftung schon lange gang und gäbe ist!


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2022)

Voller Erfolg für Künast.

Nach einer Intervention des BVerfG werden nun alle streitigen Posts als strafbare Beleidigung gewertet.








						Voller Erfolg für Künast gegen Hass-Posts auf Facebook
					

Nach jahrelangem Streit gewinnt Grünen-Politikerin Künast vor dem Kammergericht. Beschimpfungen auf Facebook waren nicht von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Voller Erfolg für Künast.
> 
> Nach einer Intervention des BVerfG werden nun alle streitigen Posts als strafbare Beleidigung gewertet.
> 
> ...



Das ist sehr schön für Frau Künast, es zeigt aber auch, was für ein Fehlgriff das NetzDG ist. Wenn Volljuristen an drei verschiedenen Gerichten 3 (in Worten drei) Jahre benötigen, um festzustellen, ob ein Beitrag noch erlaubte Meinung ist oder bereits strafbare Beleidigung, und dabei innerhalb von drei Jahren zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen, wie sollen dann bitte Netzwerkanbieter das ganze innerhalb von 24 Stunden (!!!) klären?

Der Staat hat sich hier billig seiner Aufgabe entzogen und die Verantwortung an die Netzwerkanbieter weitergereicht, die dann logischerweise mehr löschen, als nötig wäre, bloß um nicht in die Strafzahlungen zu geraten (die ja durch den Gesetzgeber bewusst bis zu 5 Mio. betragen).

Alles hier schön nachlesbar und genauso von verschiedenen Gruppen vorhergesagt:





__





						Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. November 2022)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Staat hat sich hier billig seiner Aufgabe entzogen und die Verantwortung an die Netzwerkanbieter weitergereicht, die dann logischerweise mehr löschen, als nötig wäre, bloß um nicht in die Strafzahlungen zu geraten (die ja durch den Gesetzgeber bewusst bis zu 5 Mio. betragen).


Ich unterstelle. dass das das Ziel war, um kontroverse und heftige Diskussionen auf diesen Platformen aus Angst der Betreiber zu unterbinden.


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schön für Frau Künast, es zeigt aber auch, was für ein Fehlgriff das NetzDG ist. Wenn Volljuristen an drei verschiedenen Gerichten 3 (in Worten drei) Jahre benötigen, um festzustellen, ob ein Beitrag noch erlaubte Meinung ist oder bereits strafbare Beleidigung, und dabei innerhalb von drei Jahren zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen, wie sollen dann bitte Netzwerkanbieter das ganze innerhalb von 24 Stunden (!!!) klären?


Das ist ein Witz oder?
Warum gibt es seit dem "modernen" Staat mit Rechtssicherheit oder Rechtsstaat mehrere Instanzen?
Schon mal den Sinn dieser Instanzen hinterfragt?
Anderes Beispiel:




__





						Harry Wörz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Wie lange hat das gleich gedauert und über wieviele Instanzen und wieviele verschiedenen  Meinungen.
Netzwerkanbieter haben Hausrecht und können Grauzonen automatisch in ihrem Hausrecht ausschließen.
Übrigens gibt es so etwas auch in so ziemlich jedem z.B. Parlament, da gibt es nämlich auch ein Hausrecht und einen "Präsidenten" der darüber wacht, z.B. Bubdestagspräsident und Lantagspräsident etc. So etwas gibt es auch in Vereinen oder anderen Veranstaltungen im Real Life!


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Staat hat sich hier billig seiner Aufgabe entzogen und die Verantwortung an die Netzwerkanbieter weitergereicht, die dann logischerweise mehr löschen, als nötig wäre, bloß um nicht in die Strafzahlungen zu geraten (die ja durch den Gesetzgeber bewusst bis zu 5 Mio. betragen).


Im realen Leben ist das Gang und Gäbe oder kannst du z.B. auf deiner Arbeit, Verein etc. sagen was du willst, ohne ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt, Sanktionen befürchtenh zu müssen?
Nur weil Soziale Medien erfunden wurden, heißt das noch lange nicht das jeder machen kann was er will.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im realen Leben ist das Gang und Gäbe oder kannst du z.B. auf deiner Arbeit, Verein etc. sagen was du willst, ohne ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt, Sanktionen befürchtenh zu müssen?


Es geht drum, dass Grauzonen mit massivem finanziellen Risiko auf einen Betreiber und nicht auf den eigentlichen Verursacher verlagert werden. Wenn du im Verein andere beleidigst ist auch nicht der Vorsitzende schuld. In der IT soll das aber geändert werden.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur weil Soziale Medien erfunden wurden, heißt das noch lange nicht das jeder machen kann was er will.


Das aktuelle NetzDG sorgt aber für ein massives finanzielles Risiko beim Betreiber, was der ggf. nicht haben will. So kann man politische Diskussionen als Staat auch intelligent verhindern.

Zudem: Du wurdest doch hier auch schon oft gesperrt, was mir Schadenfreude gemacht hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Witz oder?
> Warum gibt es seit dem "modernen" Staat mit Rechtssicherheit oder Rechtsstaat mehrere Instanzen?
> Schon mal den Sinn dieser Instanzen hinterfragt?
> Anderes Beispiel:
> ...




Du hast scheinbar meinen Beitrag nicht verstanden. Ich finde es gut, dass es diese vielen Instanzen gibt. Zeigt ja gerade der Fall von Frau Künast, dass es eben nicht so einfach ist.

Innerhalb von drei Jahren haben drei Gerichte (allesamt besetzt mit Volljuristen) unterschiedliche Ergebnisse geliefert. Das zeigt, dass die Frage, ob etwas erlaubte Meinungsfreiheit ist oder strafbare Beleidigung durch Profis (nämlich die besagten Volljuristen) bewertet werden muss.

Aber kein Netzwerkbetreiber kann das innerhalb von 24 Stunden leisten. Aber genau das verlangt das NetzDG. Und daher tritt genau das in der Praxis ein, was vorher diversere Gruppen vorhergesagt haben.

Es wird vorsichtshalber zuviel gelöscht, auch Beiträge, die strafrechtlich unbedenklich sind.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Netzwerkanbieter haben Hausrecht und können Grauzonen automatisch in ihrem Hausrecht ausschließen.
> Übrigens gibt es so etwas auch in so ziemlich jedem z.B. Parlament, da gibt es nämlich auch ein Hausrecht und einen "Präsidenten" der darüber wacht, z.B. Bubdestagspräsident und Lantagspräsident etc. So etwas gibt es auch in Vereinen oder anderen Veranstaltungen im Real Life!



Es geht beim NetzDG aber nicht um Hausrecht. Das Hausrecht hatte jede Website schon immer. Es geht darum, dass Netzwerkbetreiber unter Androhung einer Strafzahlung bis zu 5 Mio. Euro innerhalb von 24 Stunden rechtswidrige Inhalte löschen müssen.

Wenn aber schon unsere Profis (die Volljuristen) für die Frage, ob etwas strafbar ist oder nicht drei Jahren brauchen (siehe nämlich der Fall von Frau Künast), wie sollen Netzwerkbetreiber diese Frage innerhalb von 24 Stunden klären?

Fällt dir dieser Widerspruch ernsthaft nicht auf?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Im realen Leben ist das Gang und Gäbe oder kannst du z.B. auf deiner Arbeit, Verein etc. sagen was du willst, ohne ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt, Sanktionen befürchtenh zu müssen?
> Nur weil Soziale Medien erfunden wurden, heißt das noch lange nicht das jeder machen kann was er will.



Mein Arbeitgeber, Verein etc. wird aber auch nicht unter einer Androhung von 5 Mio. Euro Strafzahlung dazu verpflichtet, bei meinen Äußerungen einzuschreiten oder nicht. Das ist seine eigene Entscheidung.


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

@ Kaaruzo

Ich verstehe das völlig was du sagen möchtest, aber ich teile deine Schlussfolgerungen nicht.
Websiten hatten ungefähr 20 Jahre Zeit sich zu kümmern, von einigen ist das hier "umstriittene" Thema Geschäftsgrundlage und das NetzDG sorgt eben genau dafür, das sich Social Media, mehr dem Realen Leben annähert.
Durch die drakonischen Strafen werden die Grauzonen frühzeitig begrenzt.
Ich befürworte das zu 100%


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Websiten hatten ungefähr 20 Jahre Zeit sich zu kümmern, von einigen ist das hier "umstriittene" Thema Geschäftsgrundlage und das NetzDG sorgt eben genau dafür, das sich Social Media, mehr dem Realen Leben annähert.


Völlig falsch, es bestraft Betreiber für das möglicherweise rechtswidrige Verhalten der Nutzer. Diverse Fälle zeigen, dass es Grauzonen gibt, das Risiko soll der Betreiber tragen. Gibt es sonst nirgendwo.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Durch die drakonischen Strafen werden die Grauzonen frühzeitig begrenzt.
> Ich befürworte das zu 100%


Wissen wir, denn du hättest eh gerne ne Welt, wo alle deine Wunschmeinung haben.


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Völlig falsch, es bestraft Betreiber für das möglicherweise rechtswidrige Verhalten der Nutzer. Diverse Fälle zeigen, dass es Grauzonen gibt, das Risiko soll der Betreiber tragen. Gibt es sonst nirgendwo.


Ich habe dir das weiter oben im Thread schon ausführlich erklärt, das es das überall im Realen Leben gibt, auf fast jeder Großveranstaltung haftet der Veranstalter, entsprechende Regeln werden aufgestellt und gibt es.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wissen wir, denn du hättest eh gerne ne Welt, wo alle deine Wunschmeinung haben.


Jaja, das geht mir quer am Popo!
Was ich möchte ist, das sich die Leute einigermaßen in Sozialen Medien so verhalten, wie in ihrem Realen Leben, wenn sie auf Mitmenschen treffen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe dir das weiter oben im Thread schon ausführlich erklärt, das es das überall im Realen Leben gibt, auf fast jeder Großveranstaltung haftet der Veranstalter, entsprechende Regeln werden aufgestellt und gibt es.


Und ich habe dir schon mehrfach erklärt, dass das eben nicht überall so ist. Ein Veranstalter haftet eben nicht so wie beim NetzDG.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Jaja, das geht mir quer am Popo!


Danke, dass du bestätigt hast, dass dir die Regeln am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen. Das sagt doch schon sehr viel über dich aus.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich möchte ist, das sich die Leute einigermaßen in Sozialen Medien so verhalten, wie in ihrem Realen Leben, wenn sie auf Mitmenschen treffen!


Dann gehe halt mal in die Problemzonen. Dieses Verhalten gibt es auch im Internet, vielleicht aber nicht in deiner Traumwelt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. November 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und ich habe dir schon mehrfach erklärt, dass das eben nicht überall so ist. Ein Veranstalter haftet eben nicht so wie beim NetzDG.


Natürlich!
Belege das Gegenteil!
Jeder Veranstalter haftet, teilweise mit wesentlich größeren Summen!



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Danke, dass du bestätigt hast, dass dir die Regeln am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen. Das sagt doch schon sehr viel über dich aus.


Falsch! Mir gehen deine Aussagen und Behauptungen zu meiner Person am Popo vorbei.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann gehe halt mal in die Problemzonen. Dieses Verhalten gibt es auch im Internet, vielleicht aber nicht in deiner Traumwelt.


Dort gibt es die Polizei oder die Gesellschaft die einschreiten!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> Belege das Gegenteil!
> Jeder Veranstalter haftet, teilweise mit wesentlich größeren Summen!


Dann zeige doch mal Fälle, wo ein Teilnehmer der Veranstaltung jemanden beleidigte und der Veranstalter haftbar gemacht wurde.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Falsch! Mir gehen deine Aussagen und Behauptungen zu meiner Person am Popo vorbei.


Du CDU-Heini willst halt nicht akzeptieren, dass du Mist gebaut hast. Du wurdest aber hier gesperrt und das hat seine Gründe.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dort gibt es die Polizei oder die Gesellschaft die einschreiten!


Die Polizei ist auch nicht überall und die Gesellschaft darf rechtlich gar nicht einschreiten, nennt sich Gewaltmonopol vom Staat.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Polizei ist auch nicht überall und die Gesellschaft darf rechtlich gar nicht einschreiten, nennt sich Gewaltmonopol vom Staat.



Die Gesellschaft darf schon einschreiten gegen Hass und Hetze. Nennt sich Zivilcourage.

Gegenrede und Melden von menschenverachtenden Inhalten ist wichtig.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht beim NetzDG aber nicht um Hausrecht. Das Hausrecht hatte jede Website schon immer. Es geht darum, dass Netzwerkbetreiber unter Androhung einer Strafzahlung bis zu 5 Mio. Euro innerhalb von 24 Stunden rechtswidrige Inhalte löschen müssen.



Aktuell weigern sich Anbieter wie Facebook sich eh an das NetzDG zu halten und klagen dagegen.
Daher landen bisher nur Meldungen von NGOs wie HessenGegenHetze bei der ZMI im Bundeskriminalamt.









						NetzDG: Google zieht Antrag am OVG NRW zurück
					

Google hat seine Beschwerde gegen Eil-Entscheidungen des VG Köln in Sachen NetzDG zurückgezogen. Der Streit geht dennoch weiter.




					www.lto.de
				






			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/netzdg-ovg-muenster-vg-koeln-google-meta-facebook-bka/ schrieb:
			
		

> Unterlegen dagegen waren Google und Meta bei der Frage, ob die Betreiber sozialer Netzwerke dazu verpflichtet werden können, auf Antrag betroffener Nutzer ihre Löschentscheidungen zu überprüfen. Das OVG in Münster muss jetzt auf Antrag von Facebook klären, ob die Entscheidung aus Köln rechtens ist.
> 
> Vor dem VG Köln sind außerdem Klagen von Twitter und Tiktok gegen das NetzDG anhängig.



Löschentscheidungen können von den Nutzern angefochten werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Löschentscheidungen können von den Nutzern angefochten werden.


Nicht jedoch, wenn aus Angst vor Strafen ganze Themenbereiche im Forum untersagt werden.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht jedoch, wenn aus Angst vor Strafen ganze Themenbereiche im Forum untersagt werden.





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann gehe halt mal in die Problemzonen. Dieses Verhalten gibt es auch im Internet, vielleicht aber nicht in deiner Traumwelt.



Es ist ja schon bemerkenswert das du dich mit dem Mob indentifizierst!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon bemerkenswert das du dich mit dem Mob indentifizierst!


Es ist sehr bemerkenswert, dass du nicht auf den Inhalt eingehen kannst. Aber bei jemandem, der gerne pöbelt, keine Argumente hat und zudem schon hier aufgrund des Verhaltens gesperrt wurde, ist das kein Wunder.

Es geht hier um die juristischen Fakten und nicht deine komischen Ideen und Anfeindungen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist sehr bemerkenswert, dass du nicht auf den Inhalt eingehen kannst. Aber bei jemandem, der gerne pöbelt, keine Argumente hat und zudem schon hier aufgrund des Verhaltens gesperrt wurde, ist das kein Wunder.
> 
> Es geht hier um die juristischen Fakten und nicht deine komischen Ideen und Anfeindungen.


Wo sind denn deine Argumente, du stellst doch bis jetzt nur absolut unbewiesene Behauptungen auf!
Ach ja und du warst noch nie gesperrt?
Was willst du eigentlich mit deine Anfeindungen gegn meine Person erreichen, meinst du wirklich das hilft irgendwie deiner Argumentation?
Wie gesagt DU gehst mir quer am Popo!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn deine Argumente, du stellst doch bis jetzt nur absolut unbewiesene Behauptungen auf!


Ich habe Argumente geliefert: Das NetzDG sorgt für ein großes finanzielles Risiko beim Betreiber und der geht ggf. auf Nummer sicher und erlaubt bestimmte Diskussionen gar nicht mehr. Indirekte Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit über das Privatrecht durch ein undurchdachtes Gesetz. Möglicherweise (ich kann es nicht beweisen) politisch so gewollt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja und du warst noch nie gesperrt?


Nein, weil ich nicht so rüpelhaft über andere herziehe wie du.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich mit deine Anfeindungen gegn meine Person erreichen, meinst du wirklich das hilft irgendwie deiner Argumentation?
> Wie gesagt DU gehst mir quer am Popo!


Die letzte Zeile ist einer der Gründe. Und ich bin dir nicht egal, du regst dich massiv über mich auf und bist stinksauer. Und da habe ich Schadenfreude.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht jedoch, wenn aus Angst vor Strafen ganze Themenbereiche im Forum untersagt werden.



Wo ist das denn der Fall?

Das hier Corona nicht mehr diskutiert werden durfte, lag nicht am NetzDG, sondern daran, dass die Moderation keine Lust hatte jeden Tag die selben Verschwörungstheorien und Fakenews der Coronaleugner/Querdenker auseinander zu nehmen (im Sinne von mit seriösen Quellen richtig stellen), bzw. den ganz schlimmen Müll ständig zu entfernen.

Also sieht man, wie nötig das NetzDG ist, um Foren vor Hass, der Diskussionen zerstört, zu schützen.









						Autoritarismusstudie: "Die Bereitschaft andere abzuwerten steigt"
					

Die Zahl der Menschen mit einem geschlossen rechtsextremen Weltbild sinkt, zeigt eine Studie. Gleichzeitig nehmen antidemokratische Einstellungen zu. Woran das liegt und welchen Einfluss Krisen haben, erklärt Demokratieforscher Decker im Interview.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn der Fall?
> 
> Das hier Corona nicht mehr diskutiert werden durfte, lag nicht am NetzDG, sondern daran, dass die Moderation keine Lust hatte jeden Tag die selben Verschwörungstheorien und Fakenews der Coronaleugner/Querdenker auseinander zu nehmen (im Sinne von mit seriösen Quellen richtig stellen), bzw. den ganz schlimmen Müll ständig zu entfernen.
> 
> Also sieht man, wie nötig das NetzDG ist, um Foren vor Hass, der Diskussionen zerstört, zu schützen.



Du widersprichst dir selbst. Er lag es nicht am NetzDG (was richtig ist), jetzt sagst du, dass das NetzDG dafür wichtig wäre.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe Argumente geliefert: Das NetzDG sorgt für ein großes finanzielles Risiko beim Betreiber und der geht ggf. auf Nummer sicher und erlaubt bestimmte Diskussionen gar nicht mehr. Indirekte Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit über das Privatrecht durch ein undurchdachtes Gesetz. Möglicherweise (ich kann es nicht beweisen) politisch so gewollt.



Wie ist es mit Quellen? Insbesondere dazu "erlaubt bestimmte Diskussionen gar nicht mehr"
Gerade wenn du meinst mit juristischen Fakten zu argumentieren, sollte doch Ahnung bezüglich Verleumdung und was Meinungsfreiheit heißt, da sein.

Oder wird das wieder so ein Fall von "böse Lügenpesse", wo Leute im Fernsehen sagen, dass sie nichts mehr sagen dürfen.

Echte Zensur sieht so aus:








						China streicht kritische Rede von EU-Ratspräsident Michel
					

China hat nach Diplomatenangaben die Ausstrahlung einer Videoansprache von EU-Ratspräsident Michel verhindert. In den missliebigen Passagen ging es offenbar um Russlands Krieg gegen die Ukraine.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Ich sehe auch nicht, wo kontroverse Diskussionen zu Straßenblockaden durch festgeklebte Klimaaktivisten, Gendern, geschlechtliche Selbstbestimmung, Tempolimit etc. in Deutschland nicht geführt werden dürfen.
Probleme gibt es dann, wenn Trolle und Rechtsextreme mit ihrem Hass um die Ecke kommen und Menschen diskriminieren, beleidigen oder schlimmeres.








						Getöteter trans Mann Malte C.: Wider die Queerfeindlichkeit
					

Nach dem Tod von trans Mann Malte C. herrscht in Münster Fassungslosigkeit. Indes will die Regierung mehr gegen queerfeindlichen Hass tun.




					taz.de
				











						Auch cis Heteros können Opfer von Queerfeindlichkeit werden
					

Die Kieler Polizei will die Messerattacke vor dem "Mum & Dad" nicht als "homophobe Straftat" werten, weil alle Opfer heterosexuell seien. Sie hat absolut nichts begriffen! (Meinung - Standpunkt)




					www.queer.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch nicht, wo kontroverse Diskussionen zu Straßenblockaden durch festgeklebte Klimaaktivisten, Gendern, geschlechtliche Selbstbestimmung, Tempolimit etc. in Deutschland nicht geführt werden dürfen.
> Probleme gibt es dann, wenn Trolle und Rechtsextreme mit ihrem Hass um die Ecke kommen und Menschen diskriminieren, beleidigen oder schlimmeres.


Du willst vom Thema ablenken. Die Fakten wurden genannt. Wenn ein Betreiber für die Taten der Nutzer haftbar wird, läuft die indirekte Einschränkung über die Finanzen, denn kein Forenadmin kann sich eine Strafe für 100.000€ leisten, also wird vorgebeugt und bestimmte Themen werden aus Vorsicht verboten und damit eigentlich legale Posts unterbunden.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2022)

Dann nenne Beispiele.
Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt.

So hohe Strafen gibt es auch nur bei dauerhaften vorsätzlichen Verstößen oder wenn ein Anbieter wie Facebook, das für jeden Post aus der Portokasse zahlt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann nenne Beispiele.
> Mir ist kein einziger Fall bekannt.


Weil es dazu eine keine offiziellen Fälle gibt. Das läuft wie gesagt über das Hausrecht auf Vorsicht und nicht über Gericht. Seid ihr so unfähig, diesen Vorgang zu verstehen?


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil es dazu eine keine offiziellen Fälle gibt. Das läuft wie gesagt über das Hausrecht auf Vorsicht und nicht über Gericht. Seid ihr so unfähig, diesen Vorgang zu verstehen?



Dann sollte es da doch aber Forenregeln geben, wo drin steht, dass etwas bestimmtes nicht angesprochen werden darf.
Die kannst du mal zeigen.

Auch AGB unterliegen einer gerichtlichen Kontrolle und die Meinungsfreiheit gilt auch im Drittverhälnis.









						BGH zu Facebook-Sanktionen: Erst anhören, dann sperren
					

Der BGH erlaubt sozialen Netzwerken wie Facebook, strenger zu sein als der Gesetzgeber. Nutzer:innen müssen bei Sanktionen aber besser geschützt werden.




					www.lto.de
				











						OLG München zu Meinungsfreiheit bei Facebook
					

Ein OLG hat Facebooks Möglichkeiten begrenzt, Nutzerkommentare zu löschen, weil das Netzwerk keine engeren Grenzen als staatliche Stellen setzen dürfe.




					www.lto.de
				











						BGH: Auch harsche Kundenkritik auf Ebay erlaubt
					

'Ware gut, Versandkosten Wucher!!'. Diese Bewertung eines Käufers auf Ebay sei keine Schmähkritik und damit zulässig, so der BGH.




					www.lto.de
				




Wenn die Angst vor Strafen wirklich so hoch wäre, dürfte es keine rechtsextremen Foren und Chatgruppen mehr geben.
Das ist aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall.






						t3n  – digital pioneers | Das Magazin für digitales Business
					

News + Artikel für die digitale Wirtschaft. Das führende deutschsprachige Medium rund um die Themen eBusiness, Zukunftstechnologien und digitales Arbeiten.




					t3n.de
				












						Rechtsextreme Inhalte in Chats: Entlassung ist rechtmäßig
					

Das Verwaltungsgericht Hannover hat die Klage eines Bundeswehrsoldaten gegen seine Entlassung abgewiesen. Der Soldat war im Januar 2021 von der Bundesrepublik...




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				











						67 rechte Chatgruppen bei hessischer Polizei - zum Teil mit Kinderpornografie
					

Seit Anfang dieses Jahres sind vier Beamte und eine Beamtin der hessischen Polizei wegen rechter Chatgruppen angeklagt. Im Innenausschuss des Landtags zeigte sich nun die Dimension dieser Vorfälle: Insgesamt soll es 67 rechte Chatgruppen bei der Polizei gegeben haben - zum Teil auch mit...




					www.hessenschau.de
				











						LKA Berlin - Der Polizist und der Kosaken-Verein
					

Ein Berliner LKA-Beamter und ein Rechtsextremer sind in einem Verein organisiert, dessen Mitglieder sich als Kosaken sehen und enge Beziehungen nach Russland unterhalten. Von Andrea Becker und Georg Heil.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Rechte Chats auch bei rheinland-pfälzischer Polizei
					

Nach den Fällen in Hessen sind nun auch in Rheinland-Pfalz rechtsextreme Chatgruppen aufgeflogen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen über 50 Personen, davon sind sechs Beamte.




					www.allgemeine-zeitung.de
				












						Koblenz - Antisemitische und rassistische Posts: Behörden ermitteln gegen 50 Beschuldigte – auch Polizisten
					

Hakenkreuze und rassistische Mitteilungen: Die Staatsanwaltschaft Koblenz ermittelt gegen mehrere Dutzend Beschuldigte wegen Volksverhetzung, darunter sind auch mehrere Polizeibeamte.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Gerade Polizisten sollten auch die Rechtslage genau kennen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann sollte es da doch aber Forenregeln geben, wo drin steht, dass etwas bestimmtes nicht angesprochen werden darf.
> Die kannst du mal zeigen.
> 
> Auch AGB unterliegen einer gerichtlichen Kontrolle und die Meinungsfreiheit gilt auch im Drittverhälnis.


Und wieder Thema verfehlt. In Forenregeln kann sehr granular bestimmt werden, was erlaubt ist.
Da können sehr wohl legal ganze Themenbereiche verboten werden, was in vielen Foren auch der Fall ist.
Entweder bist du geistig nicht in der Lage, die Sachlage zu verstehen oder du willst trollen.
Es geht darum, dass die Entscheidung der Löschung bei illegalen Posts auf den Betreiber übergeht und der ein extremes finanzielles Risiko hat. Er wird daher problematische Dinge, die rechtlich nicht sofort eindeutig sind, eher löschen, um der möglichen Geldstrafe zu entgehen, wenn diese doch illegal waren.

Wenn du es jetzt nicht verstehst, ist dir halt nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2022)

Dann zeige doch mal Beispiele in Forenregeln, wo das Themen betrifft, die nicht vorher schon wegen Jugendschutz (siehe z.B. Pornografie) verboten waren.



> *4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte*
> 
> Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten:
> 
> ...



Bei PCGH sehe ich nichts neues.


Wer Behauptungen aufstellt hat diese mit Quellen oder Beispielen zu belegen.
Sonst muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn einen keiner ernst nimmt.
Versuche Diskussionen (im Negativen) auf eine  persönliche Ebene zu verlagern sind da genauso kontraproduktiv.
Das erinnert dann eher an Rumpelstilzchen.


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann zeige doch mal Beispiele in Forenregeln, wo das Themen betrifft, die nicht vorher schon wegen Jugendschutz (siehe z.B. Pornografie) verboten waren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht darum, dass Privatanbieter die Regeln selber bestimmen können, dass ist es wohl auf was er hinaus möchte.

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2022)

BVerwG: MDR darf Kommentare ohne Sendungsbezug löschen
					

In einem Streit um das Löschen von Kommentaren auf seiner Facebook-Seite hat sich der MDR größtenteils durchgesetzt.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2022)

Warum OT?
Es geht doch gerade darum, dass das BVerwG höchstrichterlich entschieden hat, dass Betreiber nach ihren Nutzungsregeln (bzw. "Netiquette") moderieren dürfen und eine entsprechende Verantwortung für ihre Plattform haben.
Sei es nach NetzDG sowie im Falle von Rundfunksendern nach dem Rundfunkstaatsvertrag. Eine Sonderregelung, die mir nun auch neu war.



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/bverwg-6c12-20-mdr-darf-facebook-kommentare-ohne-sendungsbezug-loeschen/ schrieb:
			
		

> Das Löschen der Kommentare sei ein Eingriff in die Meinungsfreiheit, entschied das BVerwG. Dieser Eingriff sei allerdings gerechtfertigt, weil der MDR an die Vorgaben des damals geltenden Rundfunkstaatsvertrags gebunden war. Der schrieb vor, dass Chats und Foren ohne Sendungsbezug unzulässig sind. Dieses Verbot erstrecke sich auf die Kommentare der Nutzer.



Interessant wäre nun noch, welche Regelung dazu im aktuellen Rundfunkstaatsvertrag getroffen wird.


----------

